# Extracting 'ISO' files to burn on CD



## grampedstl (Jan 21, 2003)

Can anyone direct me to a definitive source of information wherein I can learn HOW to take a downloaded ISO file and extract it to a CD to be used as a boot disk???

Much Obliged for any and all information....

~~~grampedstl~~~


----------



## sameerM (Aug 3, 2006)

PowerISO (www.poweriso.com) is a powerful CD/DVD image file processing tool, which allows you to open, extract, create, edit, compress, encrypt, split and convert ISO files, and mount these files with internal virtual drive. It can process almost all CD-ROM image files including ISO and BIN.


----------



## rwinstanley (Aug 5, 2006)

I've found Burn CDCC to be a good free utility for the job. Look at http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/utilities.html


----------



## grampedstl (Jan 21, 2003)

:up: 
I will work on these suggestions over the weekend and let you all know how I made out. 

I am trying to make bootable disks of Knoppix and Ubuntu for demonbstration purposes so I don't have to install the linux systems on machines

~~~gramped~~~


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You're burning application will do it for you. If you're using Roxio for example open creator classic go to file>burn disc from image. Select the .iso file and burn away. Nero will have a similar function somewhere.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since both of those are bootable, just just use any burning application, 99% of them have an image capability. Here's some free ones.

DeepBurner

CDburnerXP

ImgBurn


----------



## 104456 (Dec 17, 2001)

The images of Live CDs such as Knoppix are already bootable all you need to do is as suggested select* burn image to CD* or its equvalent.


----------

